# Celestial Eye or Stargazer



## niknakkx (Sep 28, 2010)

I was recently in a petshop that had a Stargazer goldfish.

I have since enquired about getting one of these at some big name pet stores, only to be told that it is sick to keep them & i would struggle to find anyone willing to sell these.

Just hoping someone on here will be able to advise if this is true?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

There are certain ethical issues when it comes to producing a few varieties of fancy goldfish, including celestials and bubble-eyes. One of the issues concerns inbreeding. These fish are bred in huge numbers, and genetic problems are rife.

Unfortunately, the genetically inbred and weak specimens aren't removed from the rest of the stock, and wind up in aquatic stores and eventually, home aquariums.

Another problem involves their ease of care in the aquarium. Celestials have been selectively bred so their eyes are permanently fixed in a vertical position, rather than on the sides of the head as with most other goldfish. Because of this, the eyes are prone to damage from sharp decor which can result in bacterial and fungal infections.

Some people suggest that Celestials can have difficulty finding food, however this isn't necessarily the case. Many fish are naturally blind (i.e Blind Cavefish, _Astyanax mexicanus_) and some live in extremely dark or murky water. Still, fish can quite easily find food using other senses such as the lateral line system, which works in a similar fashion to sonar, sending and receiving weak electrical impulses to find food.

A large number of aquatic stores should sell these fish, however I would try to obtain specimens from a reputable breeder, to reduce the risk of ending up with specimens with genetic defects.


----------



## niknakkx (Sep 28, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> There are certain ethical issues when it comes to producing a few varieties of fancy goldfish, including celestials and bubble-eyes. One of the issues concerns inbreeding. These fish are bred in huge numbers, and genetic problems are rife.
> 
> Unfortunately, the genetically inbred and weak specimens aren't removed from the rest of the stock, and wind up in aquatic stores and eventually, home aquariums.
> 
> ...


how would i find a reputable breeder?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

niknakkx said:


> how would i find a reputable breeder?


A good place to start would be on various fish forums, and also try locating fishkeeping clubs. You might also want to have a look at this ---> Bristol Aquarists' Society for fancy goldfish varieties, how to keep them, and how to breed them


----------

